# wireless Internet connection with 2 routers!!!! Possible??



## hansraj (Sep 19, 2009)

Guys I am stuck in a situation where i have 2 wireless ADSL routers(Both UTStarcom 3002G4 by BSNL) and a desktop. Task is to get internet connectivity to the desktop. I have first router connected to telephone line and second router(connected to desktop via RJ 45 network cable) around 20 m away from the first one.  So basically i have to access the first router through the second router, wirelessly, from the desktop to connect to internet.
    I doubt if this is possible but need u r expert input. The desktop does not have a wireless adapter inside.


----------



## ezeelink (Sep 20, 2009)

Hi,

Can you please be more specific and provide the Model and Make of the Wireless Routers as some support Bridge Mode and some dont. So you need to check your luck.

However your luck is sure with you on the other hand as you have got yourself a 500 MB - Linux Shared Hosting - 1 Year Absolutely Free.

We are India's Leading Domain Registration and Web Hosting Company. This is a Pre Launch Offer given to selected few Think Digit Members. The Hosting Plan Details are given below

*Basic Plan* - *500 MB Disk Space*
*10 GB Monthly Data Transfer*
cPanel Control Panel
1 Domains Support
Unlimited Subdomains
Unlimited MySQL Databases
Unlimited Email Accounts
24/7 Premium Support

Please Note the above offer does not include Domain Registration / Transfer.

To avail this Free Offer given to you just send us an email to contact@ezeelink.in.

*Thanks and Regards,*
*Team EZee Link*
*
**EZee Link*
*
**India's Leading Domain Registration and Web Hosting Company*

*24/7 SUPPORT CENTER*
TELEPHONE : +91 9650200433 (INDIA) | +44 8712845195 (UK)
EMAIL : support@ezeelink.in
WEBSITE : *support.ezeelink.in


----------



## ezeelink (Sep 20, 2009)

Hi,

I taught the below link would give you an overall picture on the confirguration front. However it is meant for Linksys Routers but the schematic serves good for any router with AP and Bridge Support.


*linksys.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/linksys.cfg/php/enduser/std_adp.php?p_faqid=4194


*Thanks and Regards,*
*Team EZee Link*

*EZee Link*

*India's Leading Domain Registration and Web Hosting Company*

*24/7 SUPPORT CENTER*
TELEPHONE : +91 9650200433 (INDIA) | +44 8712845195 (UK)
EMAIL : support@ezeelink.in
WEBSITE : *support.ezeelink.in


----------



## hansraj (Sep 20, 2009)

This forum again rocks.... Problem solved!!!!! At first, the reply above appeared as if its another spam, someone just trying to use this opportunity to advertise. But I gave a call at the 24/7 telephone number just to checkout if there is someone to help me out and wow!!!!!!!!!! A prompt help by Mr. Madhu.
    Well he very calmly told me the solution which i am writing below for the benefit and knowledge of all. Hope it helps someone else as well.

1. This method is specific to UT Starcom WA3002 G4, provided by BSNL as type II modem.

2. One router(common lingo "Modem") shall be connected to the telephone line with the default settings as done by the BSNL guys anywhere in the house for internet connection. You dont need to do any setting change in that one..... just make sure that wireless is enabled and not disabled.

3. The second router which I wanted to connect to my desktop(Away from the first router) needs to be configured.

4. In the desktop open internet explorer(Or any other application you use for surfing) and type 192.168.1.1 in the address bar(With the 2nd router connected to it).

5. A username and password prompt shall appear. Enter "admin" as the username as well as the password(without the quotes).

6. You shall find a page displaying setting of your router(modem).

7. On the left hand side click the wireless tab. After clicking you will find other options beneath "Wireless" such as Basic,Security,Mac Filter,Wireless Bridge, Advanced and Station Info.

8. Now click Wireless Bridge option under the wireless section.

9. You should see a page with two options:
    (a) AP Mode: with two options Access point and Wireless Bridge
    (b) Bridge Restrictisabled, enabled(scan) and enabled

10. Select Wireless bridge in AP mode and Disabled in Bridge Restrict. I dont know very much about Bridge restrict so let me know if someone else is already aware of it.

11. Now save/ apply at the bottom and restart your 2nd router.

12. This is configured now to act as a wireless network adapter for your desktop.

13. Now connect your desktop to the internet via the two routers as I wanted.

Similar options might be available in other routers as well so as to get the same result.

Once again I thank Madhu for his help.


----------



## ezeelink (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks hansraj,

You can use our 24/7 Support Center for any query and we would be glad to help you.


----------

